# Transformatori >  hammond 272jx

## lopiks

kads nezin, kur var dabut shii transformatora "eiropas versiju" tepat Latvijā?

----------


## Didzis

Tas tak viselementārākais trafiņš un viņa vietā var likt da jeb ko, kurš dod 5V un 3A. Aizčāpo uz Ladgalīti un gan jau kautko atradīsi. Vēl ir variants paņemt trafiņu priekš 12V halogēnspuldžu barošanas un notīt sekundāro tinumu līdz vajadzīgajam spriegumam. 12V trafus tirgo visos celtniecības veikalos un elektropreču veikalos.

----------

